# AMILO M1425 und lm_sensors [geht nicht - solved]

## lr

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern vergeblich versucht, lm_sensors auf meinem Laptop zum Laufen zu bringen.

Vorab erstmal die Frage:

Hat jemand ein FSC AMILO M1425 oder ähnlich und lm_sensors funktionsfähig?

Würde gerne mal einen Blick auf die kernel-configuration und die lm_sensors config werfen.

Ich poste meine Einstellungen heut abend.

Danke,

lrLast edited by lr on Thu May 04, 2006 10:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

habe selber kein Notebook, aber das sollte Dir doch weiterhelfen.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/LM-Sensors

Gruss AWO

----------

## lr

Hallo AWO,

genau nach dieser Anleitung habe ich lm_sensors installiert...aber eben nicht erfolgreich.

Hätte es wohl noch erwähnen sollen.

Trotzdem danke,

lr

----------

## AWO

Hallo lr,

schade, dass Dir das nicht weitergeholfen hat. 

Es wäre aber schön, wenn Du mal etwas genauer sagen würdest, was nicht klappt. Kriegst Du beispielsweise den Kernel nicht gebacken, kommen Fehlermeldungen, wenn Du sensors-detect aufrufst? Also etwas genauer bitte, wo denn Dein(e) Problem(e) liegen.

Gruss AWO

----------

## lr

Also folgendes...

wenn ich ohne irgendwelche Module manuell zu laden "sensors-detect" aufrufe, werden erst garkeine Sensoren gefunden.

Füge ich aber einige der Module per modprobe ein, dann erreiche ich folgendes Resultat beim detecten:

```

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted but causes problems):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x09

    Chip `Smart Battery Charger' (confidence: 5)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x0a

    Chip `Smart Battery Manager/Selector' (confidence: 5)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x18

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x19

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1a

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1c

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1d

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1e

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  Misdetects:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1b

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1f

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

Driver `smartbatt' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x0b

    Chip `Smart Battery' (confidence: 5)

Driver `max6650' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1b

    Chip `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651' (confidence: 4)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x1f

    Chip `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651' (confidence: 4)

Driver `lm92' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x40

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x41

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x42

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x43

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x44

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x45

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x46

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x47

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

Driver `smbus-arp' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x61

    Chip `SMBus 2.0 ARP-Capable Device' (confidence: 1)

Driver `pca9540' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus stub driver'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x70

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9540' (confidence: 1)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

options to-be-written ignore=0,0x1b,0,0x1f

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

# modprobe unknown adapter SMBus stub driver

# I2C chip drivers

# no driver for Smart Battery Charger yet

# Warning: the required module smartbatt is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe smartbatt

# Warning: the required module max6650 is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe max6650

modprobe lm92

# Warning: the required module smbus-arp is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe smbus-arp

# Warning: the required module pca9540 is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe pca9540

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

```

war sehr erfreut, dass er überhaupt was gefunden hat und wollte dann nach dem reboot schauen, was beim Hochlaufen so ausgegeben wird, aber da schlägt das Laden bei allen bis auf 2 Module fehl. Initialiing ist ok, aber das Resultat ist nicht brauchbar:

sensors Aufruf

```

lm92-i2c-1-48

Adapter: SMBus stub driver

CPU Temp: +0.0000°C (high = +0.0000°C, low = +0.0000°C, crit = +0.0000°C, hyst = +0.0000°C)

lm92-i2c-1-49

Adapter: SMBus stub driver

CPU Temp: +0.0000°C (high = +0.0000°C, low = +0.0000°C, crit = +0.0000°C, hyst = +0.0000°C)

lm92-i2c-1-4a

Adapter: SMBus stub driver

CPU Temp: +0.0000°C (high = +0.0000°C, low = +0.0000°C, crit = +0.0000°C, hyst = +0.0000°C)

lm92-i2c-1-4b

Adapter: SMBus stub driver

CPU Temp: +0.0000°C (high = +0.0000°C, low = +0.0000°C, crit = +0.0000°C, hyst = +0.0000°C)

```

lspci hab ich hier auch zur Hand:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

02:0b.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

02:0d.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

dmesg:

```

i2c_adapter i2c-0: adapter [monid] registered

i2c_adapter i2c-1: adapter [dvi] registered

i2c_adapter i2c-2: adapter [vga] registered

i2c_adapter i2c-3: adapter [crt2] registered

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-2: master_xfer[1] R, addr=0x50, len=128

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801 using PCI Interrupt for SMBus.

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBREV = 0x3

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801_smba = 0x540

i2c_adapter i2c-4: adapter [SMBus I801 adapter at 0540] registered

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=04, CMD=40, ADD=a3, DAT0=35, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=04, CMD=40, ADD=a3, DAT0=35, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=04, CMD=40, ADD=a3, DAT0=36, DAT1=00

...

eeprom 4-0051: Starting eeprom update, slice 3

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=04, CMD=60, ADD=a2, DAT0=ff, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=04, CMD=60, ADD=a2, DAT0=ff, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=04, CMD=60, ADD=a3, DAT0=ff, DAT1=00

...

eeprom 4-0051: Starting eeprom update, slice 4

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=04, CMD=80, ADD=a2, DAT0=00, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=04, CMD=80, ADD=a2, DAT0=00, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=04, CMD=80, ADD=a3, DAT0=00, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=04, CMD=80, ADD=a3, DAT0=00, DAT1=00

...

usw.

...

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x703, arg=0x2b

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x720, arg=0x8385000

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=12, ADD=56, DAT0=00, DAT1=ff

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=12, ADD=56, DAT0=00, DAT1=ff

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x703, arg=0x2c

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x720, arg=0x8385000

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=12, ADD=58, DAT0=00, DAT1=ff

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=12, ADD=58, DAT0=00, DAT1=ff

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x703, arg=0x2d

i2c_adapter i2c-0: ioctl, cmd=0x720, arg=0x8385000

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=12, ADD=5a, DAT0=00, DAT1=ff

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

...

```

Kernel:

ich hab so ziemlich alles als Modul einkompiliert bei Hardware Monitoring und I2C.

Weiss im Moment irgendwie keinen Rat mehr.

lr

----------

## lr

So, hab gestern abend nochmals streng nach Anleitung installiert.

Während sensors-detect findet er nur den eeprom sensor.

Beim Hochfahren des Systems gibt es folgende Ausgabe:

```

Loading lm_sensors modules ...

     Loading i2c-i810 ... OK

     Loading eeprom ... OK

Initialising sensors ... !!

```

/etc/lm_sensors.conf sagt folgendes:

```

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-i801

MODULE_1=eeprom

```

Aufruf von sensors:

```

sosaria ~ # sensors -s

No sensors found!

sosaria ~ # sensors

No sensors found!

sosaria ~ #

```

lr

----------

## AWO

Hallo lr,

habe mir gerade einmal die Anleitung durchgelesen. Ich hoffe, dass Du nicht alles so gemacht hast (Wort für Wort), wie es dort steht, sondern an Deine Hardware angepasst hast. 

Hier ist mal meine Kernelconfig:

```
# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SCL=12

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SDA=13

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y
```

Kannst Du ja mal testen. Was für einen Kernel und welche Version nutzt Du?

Gruss AWO

----------

## lr

Hallo AWO,

habe Gentoo-Sources 2.6.16-r3 bei mir am Laufen.

Werde die Einstellungen nochmal prüfen heut abend, aber auf den ersten Blick 

sieht es ziemlich so aus, wie ich es auch schon hatte.

Habe ja mehrere Versuche gemacht... einmal nach Anleitung (alles als Module), dann mit 

fest einkompiliertem I2C und HWMON Support und auch noch mit auf mein I801 angepassten

Modulen fest einkompiliert. Hatte alles niemals funktioniert.

Aber ich teste es heut abend nochmal.

Grüße und danke,

lr

----------

## lr

Also ich hab das nochmals getestet. Einstellungen zu 99% die gleichen wie bei dir.

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Habe daraufhin mal ein paar Stunden gegoogled und bin auf einen Hinweis gestossen,

dass es mit dem Laptop garnicht geht. 

Denke mal das ganze kann ich vergessen.

Grüße

lr

----------

## AWO

Hallo lr,

vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mit einem aktuelleren Kernel?!

Gruss AWO

----------

## lr

Du ich glaub das MoBo unterstützt das einfach nicht. Es gibt zwar einen SMBus, aber der hat eben nur EEPROMS und nix weiter wie es aussieht.

Aber mal gucken. Hatte ja gestern auf r6 geupgraded, aber hat keine Neuerungen dahingehend gebracht.

Grüße

lr

----------

